# Intermittent SES P0170



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

So I am still throwing the dreaded p0170 every couple of hundred miles of driving, it goes on and off. I wanted to see if it was the MAF sensor, as I have replaced all gaskets, o2 sensors and checked vigorously for vacuum leaks. Today I went to unplug the MAF as I have heard that you can do this to see if the car runs better without the MAF plugged in, but when I unplugged the sensor instead of the car going into limp it died...?? Is it supposed to die when I unplug the MAF..? Does this mean my MAF is toast..? Any input would be much obliged. Thanks.

James


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

with the code there should also be freeze frame data. this will help pinpoint which way you are going to have to go. if you are unable to get freeze frame data, then either get a better scanner or go to a shop that is familiar with this data. (looking long term/short term fuel trims here)

(previous jibberish deleted...sorry)


check and clean the element of the maf, and check fuel pressure. i am not sure which wire is the signal back to the pcm, but this can be checked with a pgm for a clean signal. 

hope this helps.

df


----------

